# Spinning Wheels - Where to try them out



## kmpage333 (Nov 20, 2011)

I really want to pick up spinning, but I don't know anyone in my area. I would be willing to travel to a shop, if they have several they will let me try. I've been working on a spindle, which is fun, but slow going. I've spinning roving that I buy, but also wool from my Llama. I get a great deal of satisfaction from going from feeding the animal all the way through to a finished project.

I am in Lawton, OK. I can travel to Oklahoma City area, or south to Wichita Falls. For a really great shop I could make a day of it and go as far as Dallas/Ft. Worth or Tulsa, Oklahoma.

The picture is Dolly the llama when we first got her. She needs a companion who is white, so I can dye the wool.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't answer your question but wanted to say how adorable Dolly looks  x


----------



## margyparker (Jan 10, 2013)

Aww Dolly - I want one! No I want several!


----------



## margyparker (Jan 10, 2013)

Entries for Oklahoma


Edmond/OKC (Statewide Guild)
Log Cabin Spinners
Contact: Aubrey Kenworthy
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 405-359-7375
Contact: Wanda Nobbe
Phone: 405-341-4998


Greater Oklahoma City
Log Cabin Handspinning Guild
Contact: Barbara Kinney
E-mail: [email protected] 


Tahlequah, OK
Tahlequah Fiber Friends
Website: groups.yahoo.com/group/TahlequahFiberArts/
Contact: Coleen Thornton
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 918-431-4774


Tulsa
Tulsa Handspinners
Contact: Barbara Thomas, 12506 West 66th st. South, Sapulpa, OK 74066
E-mail: [email protected] 
Contact: Diana Hartzmann, Tulsa, OK
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 918-438-0369

from Interweave.  and that was from google!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I saw a billboard outside of Tulsa advertising a "ewe something or other fiber farm", sorry I don't recall exact name. Had my kindle with me but kept coming up with a NY site. I do think there is a yarn farm in that area. You should try the Harne Homestead in OKC as they usually have spinners demonstrating for school children, etc. They should have info and I think Kingfisher also sponsors spinners at some of their 89er celebrations. Another site that might have info is SWAK. (Sealed with a Kiss) This yarn shop is located downtown Guthrie. I hope this helps. If you do locate the farm at Tulsa, I would like to know so I can visit it. ANN


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

LOOKY THERE YOU CAN IGNORE MY POST.


----------



## yarnwitch (Mar 23, 2013)

One of the best ways Ive found is the sheep and wool or fiber festivals or shows near you. They usually happen in spring or fall. You can look at and try all sorts of wheels, and talk to spinners. It is usually relaxed, and easy and well worth the trip. 
I have an Ashford traveler, dual pedal. I love it, but Im really prejudiced about it so go try out a bunch and see what works for you, you are going to live with it for years so take your time.
Here is a listing of festivals and one that is in Oklahoma. 
Listing of festivals
http://www.charisma-art.com/sheep-wool-and-fiber-festivals/

Fiber Christmas in July
July 26-27
Kellyville OK
http://www.fiberchristmas.com/

The other option is to contact a spinning guild, the members are always glad to help a newbie.
Here are the ones I found in OK. If any of these are within travelling distance you could go to a meeting, or you might be able to do it via Email
	Bartlesville. Green Country Fiber Guild, Cathie Laurent, Rte. 1 Box 305, Dewey, OK 74029.
	Edmond. Log Cabin Spinners, Wanda Nobbe, 5621 Mountain View Rd., Edmond, OK 73034.
	Miami. Fiber Friends, Peggy McCord, Rte. 2 Box 79, Miami, OK 74354.
	Norman. Norman Fiber League, Shirley Cannon, 809 Iowa St., Norman, OK 73072. email: c/o Bob Mackey 
click here more info
	Tulsa. Tulsa Handspinners Guild, Diana Hartzmann, 1203 South I 10 East Ave., Tulsa, OK 74128. 
Happy spinning..


----------



## dyeingfool (May 24, 2011)

Fiber Christmas in July
July 26-27
Kellyville OK
http://www.fiberchristmas.com/

This is a great suggestion and will have several wheel venders, classes, fiber and a totally relaxed and friendly atmosphere. You can also email [email protected] She will be one of the vendor/teachers and is excellent.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Your best bet is to find a spinning group or guild in your area. You could attend one of their meetings . Most spinners are generous with their love to share the craft with newbies. They will have several wheels that you might try. My first wheel (other than family antiques) was an Ashford traditional. I still love that wheel. Ashford is one of the tried and true wheels and you can always get parts, and advice stright from New Zealand. Many of my spinner friends love their Majicraft, their Ladybugs(Schact) and their Lendrums. You will need to decide on whether you prefer to spin with a single or double treadle. Each have their advantages. If you want to PM me at any time,please do. I wish you were closer.I would help.


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

Do a google search on spinning shops in Oklahoma or Texas.

There is one near Guthrie I think, called Indian Meridian Weaevery I think. I bought my spindle and hand carders from her when she first started out.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Look for a local yarn shop near you. Call them ,they may know. If there are any spinning shops around you they would be willing to have yo try. Is there anyone around you that spins. If you talk to them ,I am sure they would let you try. We have a group of us where I live and that's how I found out which one i wanted. They let me try theirs. If you put spinning stores or shops that sell spinning wheels on net, they will help you and let you try the different wheels they sell. If you want to pick one up used go on ralvery. Some of the different groups sell there old wheels. I have 3 wheels. 2 of them I got through people that were selling them. I have a girl friend that wanted a ashford wheel and got it on eBay but you must be careful on eBay. Make sure everything is there.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

This is a great place. You could request a catalog. I spent a day trying out looms. 
http://halcyonyarn.com/


----------

